# Contest for the Greatest



## citico (May 18, 2004)

Pinocchio, Snow White, and Superman are out for a stroll in town
One day. As they walked, they come across a sign: "Beauty
Contest for the most beautiful woman in the world."

"I am entering!" said Snow White. After half an hour she comes
Out and they ask her, "Well, how'd ya do?"

" First Place !" said Snow White.

They continue walking and they see a sign: "Contest for the
Strongest man in the world."

"I'm entering," says Superman. After half an hour, he returns
And they ask him, "How did you make out?"

" First Place ," answers Superman. "Did you ever doubt?"

They continue walking when they see a sign: "Contest! Who is the
Greatest liar in the world?" Pinocchio enters.

After half an hour he returns with tears in his eyes.

"What happened?" they asked.

"Who the hell is this Nancy Pelosi?" asked Pinocchio.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

citico said:


> Pinocchio, Snow White, and Superman are out for a stroll in town
> One day. As they walked, they come across a sign: "Beauty
> Contest for the most beautiful woman in the world."
> 
> ...


Substitute any politicians name.:lol::hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> Substitute any politicians name.:lol::hurah:


Scary....I was thinking the exact same thing. :lol:

So it must be true.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It is.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

!rolling :biggthump


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sad but true


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Hilarious but true.


----------

